# Rtl8188CE RF-KILL and Network Connectivity

## schmidmt

I have a Lenovo ThinkPad T420 with the Realtek 8188CE wireless card in it. Recently I have been having trouble using the wireless. Upon running "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start" script I find it will connect to the access-point and even authenticate to it. However, once I am connected I am unable to receive any packets from the network. I see this when my card attempts to send a request for a DHCP address the messages go out but none come back. It seems as if it isn't sending at all. 

Now here is the tricky bit, if I stop the network script and run the commands by hand as follows:

#############################################

# ip link set wlan0 up

RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible due to RF-kill

# (I flip the switch off then back on)

# ip link set wlan0 up     (<-- This exits successfully)

# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B

# dhclient wlan0

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1-ESV-Gentoo

Copyright 2004-2010 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/

Listening on LPF/wlan0/ec:55:f9:c6:c3:83

Sending on   LPF/wlan0/ec:55:f9:c6:c3:83

Sending on   Socket/fallback

DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11

DHCPOFFER from 192.168.1.1

DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1

bound to 192.168.1.11 -- renewal in 42064 seconds.

#############################################

And WA LA! It works! Now it doesn't work forever and will cease to function even with more switch flipping and resetting applications. 

If I reset the computer, the process may be repeated with success. 

I would appreciate any help on this subject.

Thanks everyone!

-Mike

## SOME STATS ##

# uname -a

Linux descartes 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #3 SMP Fri Sep 9 22:53:16 MDT 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2540M CPU @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2540M_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 10 Sep 2011 04:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/spool/torque"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy collision-protect compress-build-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages installsources news parallel-fetch parallel-install protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.llarian.net/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_us en_GB fr el"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync8.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d a52 aac acl acpi afterimage alsa amd64 ao apng archive audiofile bash-completion bazaar berkdb bittorrent blink bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdio cdr chroot cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cscope cue cups curl cvs cxx darcs dbus declarative doc dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evo examples exif extra fading-colors fam fastscroll fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg fftw finger firefox flac flickr fontconfig fortran ftp fuse gcrypt gd gdbm gdu ggi gif git gmail gmp gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gopher gpg gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hddtemp hdf hdf5 iconv imagemagick imap imlib inotify ipv6 jack jadetex java javascript jpeg kde kdrive kerberos kpathsea kqemu kvm lame lapack laptop lastfm lastfmradio latex lcms ldap lensfun libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors lxc mad maildir maui mbox mercurial mh mikmod mms mmx mng modplug modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg123 mpi-threads mudflap multilib musepack mysql nas ncurses network-cron nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ntp ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pango pbs pcre pdf perl pipe pixbuf plotutils png policykit pop postgres ppds pppd pstricks pulseaudio python qemu-ifup qt3support qt4 raw readline reiser4 reiserfs romio ruby sasl science sdl sensord session sid sidebar smartcard smtp sndfile spell sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification static-analyzer static-libs subversion svg sysfs szip tcl tcpd thinkpad threads tiff tk toolbar tools tordns truetype twolame udev unicode usb vde vorbis wavpack webkit wifi x264 xcb xchatdccserver xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvfb xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_us en_GB fr el" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## schmidmt

Bump

----------

